# Wa handle strength



## HappyamateurDK (Nov 3, 2020)

Hi all.

Made a big decision today.. bought my very first WA handled knife. And a for me..quit expensive one. 

I tried a lot of different knives, at the store. But ended up choosing a konosuke HD2 210 gyuto with a laurel WA handle.

I was so impressed with the cutting performance and lightness of the knife. And the handle felt great for pinch grip. 

But I can't help wondering.. is the WA handle construction especially weak ? I know it is not as strong as a fully forged western handle. But is loose/cracking handles a problem on the konosuke or WA handles in general if not babied. 

Have a nice day


----------



## Bert2368 (Nov 3, 2020)

If you are using a good quality J knife in such a way that any difference in wa handle strength vs. a full tang handle could matter?

You probably already wrecked the blade.


----------



## JoBone (Nov 3, 2020)

Wa handles by nature are durable and long lasting, however that’s not always the case.

*Care* 
- As they are generally constructed of wood, they should not be put in a dishwasher. The heat may damage the wood or the adhesives used to piece them together.

- *Custom handles*: a lot of people like to custom make wa handles and everyone that starts out will make mistakes. That’s part of the process; even people who have made them for a long period of time, may not have the best design.

The biggest potential issue that I see is with end caps and metal spacers. All metal spacers need to have some sort of pinning, so when mixed with an end cap, there is an increased risk of problems. I suggest that you verifying with the seller that they are properly pinned before buying. 

Type of wood used - some types of wood needs to be stabilized before using. I think most makers know that, but I think it’s a good to verify or check before buying if you have questions about it. Ben Greenberg has a nice write up about this.





wood identification


A list of common woods for knife handles




greenbergwoods.com


----------



## HappyamateurDK (Nov 3, 2020)

JoBone said:


> Wa handles by nature are durable and long lasting, however that’s not always the case.
> 
> *Care*
> - As they are generally constructed of wood, they should not be put in a dishwasher. The heat may damage the wood or the adhesives used to piece them together.
> ...



Thanks for your input. 

I assume that konosuke made sure that the wood and mounting method used from the factory is okay..but nice to know if I'm ever looking for a custom handle.


----------

